# I want to start out right. Good guy?



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Is this fish a suitable guy for breeding? Obviously I'm new at this. I want to do this right. I want to do my best the first time, and I don't want to make a huge mistake. I have an excellent forum full of knowledgeable people. I love this guys colors. Hopefully this guy will be an acceptable starting point. Opinions?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

If not the first one, I was thinking of purchasing the second.

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1360157020.jpg


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Are you breeding for show, or just for pets? For show, the first would be a very nice starting point for a line of multicolors. For pets, either would be good.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Depends on what you are wanting, like mentioned.. show (or if you want to sell to people who breed/show) I would go with the first guy.. good form and not a rose/feather tail which is a big plus. 

He has a nice wide dorsal, anal is not too long.. slight scoop.. would choose a female with a nice straight topline and a short anal. Otherwise he looks good.. figure out what color/s you are aiming for.. want to keep the grizzle look or focus on more of the multi colors, etc.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

First one as mentioned by everyone above


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

They are both suitable for breeding. I like them both and there is nothing wrong with either, it just depends what your going for.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Go with the first boy, he's got good color and nice form, I really like him as everyone said. The second looks kinda rosetil to me which is a big fault.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

theyare both really beautiful.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you for all of the feedback everyone! I am in the process of speaking with the seller in regards of the first male. Now....to find a female! I just have to make a good game plan on what I want to do with the fry. The possibilities seem endless!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

With the right lady you might be able to even breed show quality betta with him. Keep me posted on your pair once you get the girl, I might be snagging a HM from you in the future.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with everything, Hadoken.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Alright Lady, I will! Lol. Thank you Dramaqueen. Hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh my gosh! The first guy looks so much like my Epilepsy did. What a pretty boy!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Hehe, thanks! Just waiting on the email confirmation from the seller on him! =D


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I like the first boy a lot. Good choice! 

As for a girl, definitely take your time finding her. I am one of the many who believe that a female has a HUGE impact on the finnage/form of the fry, probably even more than the male does.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I got him! He's mine! Speaking with the seller through email now. Yea, I'm taking plenty of time. I was thinking of a really light yellow girl. Like cambodian, but no darker than pineapple. I know that cambodian has a reputation of "lightening" colors (really just not having the black), so I'm looking more into a yellow to be honest. I've been talking with Polukoff about his beautiful yellow fish.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

If you do get a yellow fish to pair with him, try to be sure of a few things:

- No black specs or spots. These things are common in yellows and hard to breed out.

- Bright color that is not washed out. Many yellow lines become more and more pale as time goes on, forcing you to outcross back into red. You want to start with fish that have a nice rich color if you can help it.

- A full spread on the caudal fin with SHARP edges. Most females on the market these days do not have great spreads or sharp edges, so keep your eyes peeled.. especially for good, sharp edges.

- Try to find one with an anal fin that is as short as possible to maintain balance in your fry. 

- I could also say things about a wide dorsal base too, but this list is starting to look so long! Lol. 

Just find as many of these things as you can in your girl. The more you get in one package, the easier things will go for you in the long run, especially if you ever consider showing! 

(I would place the greatest emphasis on: No black spots and sharp caudal edges.)


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Yea, but it seems like Polukoff has been doing an awesome job with his yellow line. I think I saw a really rich BF Pineapple. I'm looking for a BF, but we'll see how that goes. I'm still debating on whether or not I really want that. Time doesn't feel of the essence when it comes to finding a female, seeing as I don't even have my male here (nor is our basement ready for breeding YET, but that's another story). 

I'm looking at other sellers as well, but I really like Polukoff's line of yellow bettas. His females look absolutely stunning.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Form wise I agree with inareverie. IMO you should work with form first, then work through for colors.

What are you breeding for, if any, color wise? You might not get clean yellows regardless how clean the female is. Nor will you get lavender (your other thread). Your boy (to be) is a cross between blue (irid) and cambodian. So those are the basic genes that will influence fry color.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I wasn't wanting a clean yellow. I was hoping to get a really awesome multi-color going on. Example: Red, blue, and yellow coloring. I just want to add a bit of yellow in with the fry, not make them mostly yellow. 

I want to get a really symmetrical look within the fins, though. I wasn't thinking I'd be lucky enough to find a female that would get me started on both on the first go, but I thought that it would be worth a shot to look regardless.

If I don't go for color at all on the first fry, then what female should I be looking for? One that is similar in color? Cambodian?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

inareverie85 said:


> If you do get a yellow fish to pair with him, try to be sure of a few things:
> 
> - No black specs or spots. These things are common in yellows and hard to breed out.
> 
> ...




Totally fine with a long list. Just saying. ;D


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I wasn't wanting a clean yellow. I was hoping to get a really awesome multi-color going on. Example: Red, blue, and yellow coloring. I just want to add a bit of yellow in with the fry, not make them mostly yellow.
> 
> I want to get a really symmetrical look within the fins, though. I wasn't thinking I'd be lucky enough to find a female that would get me started on both on the first go, but I thought that it would be worth a shot to look regardless.
> 
> If I don't go for color at all on the first fry, then what female should I be looking for? One that is similar in color? Cambodian?


A cambodian female will mostly give you cambodians of various shade. If you want multicolors, try getting koi or appache (I don't really understand them - if they're associated with marbles or not).


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I had read somewhere that koi are associated with marbles, but I don't know about appache. The reason I was thinking about yellow, is because I was hoping for a more permanent coloration on the fish, and not one that would change quite often.

While I like marbling and all it's fascinating glory, I don't really want to mess with it breeding wise. It sort makes me feel uneasy, because I feel like I'd never know what I would be getting myself into. I sort of want _consistency_ to at least some degree, lol. 

Marbling: "A new fish every week!" - I don't remember who said this, but it was someone on this forum.

Would the coloration not work like how I am thinking? I know it sounds weird, but I think it would look really good for this reason (this may be over-thought): It's using a basic color triad of red, violet, and yellow. The fish already has red, blue, and violet hues to make an acceptable accented anagogic color scheme (two complementary colors, one color uses two colors from either side of it as well) when yellow is added. 

I was thinking a darker yellow would look really cool, but there are so many dark/rich colors already. That's why I'm hesitant.


Also, if you have any other color suggestions, I'm all ears! This is still a 100% open process for me. Seeing as I won't have my male for a couple of weeks, and the tanks are still cycling, I'm taking my time.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IME multi, as in 4+ colors need that "mutation" which enables such multi color combination. Otherwise you will only get the usual combination like irid-red, multi canbodian (your boy), etc. So I don't think your boy x yellow will produce a combination of red blue and yellow. In fact since yellow is recessive, you may not get yellow at all (but this depends on their background). Not sure if a MG would work since it carries that irid-yellow combination (never tried it). 

Please share what ever you decide to pair him with and fry color, so we'd all know.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Hm. Alright, well this is a lot to think about. Would you suggest a similar coloration? 

If yellow is so recessive that it won't carry over, will I simply get more variations of the color types I have?

Also, what is MG? I don't know all of the abbreviations yet, sorry. ^^'

Is this coloration a type that not many people on here have messed with? It's somewhat exciting yet scary to think that it may be that way....lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh silly me. MG as in mustard gas, right?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I found a female. Do you guys think her anal is a bit long, though?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Hereis a better pic. 

http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashm1360247402.jpg


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful fish, but her fins seem to be rose/feather.. but I'm no expert.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I was just about to suggest that female! She has a nice dorsal, I really like her pattern, and her anal is way better than most girls on AB lately. I don't think she's RT/FT, I think its just the angle of the shots and some unevenness to the edge of the caudal. All in all, I like her, and I think she'd be a good match for your new boy!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

+1 maddybelle

Also, with that wide of dorsal she might have some DT geno which would be cool


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Just remember you can't buy the perfect starter pair. You have to work into what you want when breeding. Find the closest to what you want and don't get discouraged as it may take a few spawns to get the overall desired traits you want. That goes for any animal you plan to breed. Don't be afraid to breed out of a line and then back into it to clean up lines or produce the colors you want.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

She is such a doll though.. love her colors. Even if she has messy fins, could work on getting that out of the line. 

As mentioned by Phaydra, can't always get the perfect pair.. can't guarantee the fish you get will even breed at all. Virgins can be difficult to breed to other virgins at times.. I would definitely get a couple pairs just in case.. don't spend all your money and hope on a single pair.. how I ended up with SO many fish - finding pairs that work, as I've had just about every bad luck you can think of with these fish when it comes to getting them to breed lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope I don't get that bad luck, because I'm lucky that my grandparents are even letting me use the basement for breeding at the moment. xD

I bought her!! SHE'S MINE!!! 

:redyay: :blueyay: :greenyay:


----------



## Signature Farms (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see your spawn log if/when you make one!


----------

